# Enlargen Your Train Layout --> With Limited Space..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

My HO [RRR] Layout:
Maximum Depth = 7' Feet
Maximum Length = 13' Feet







In Forum --> Layout Design Forum
My Thread --> Back Drop Scenes: (Advanced) 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=52250

I have very limited space for my HO layout..
I was very surprised that no one asked me how I have excess the back of my layout 7' feet away !! 

=============================================

Most layouts are built to allow easy excess to the top of the layout at all sides..
#1)
- Opening in layout
- Requiring to crawl under layout 
#2)
- Hidden lift out hatches
- Requiring special removable sections 
#3)
- Letter shape layouts like "L" and "U" and "G"
- Allowing fule excess to the top of the layout..

=============================================

Your (#1) Question:
How are you able to excess the top of your layout
when it is against a back wall, 7 feet back and 13' feet long ??

My Answer: (#1) 
When I built my HO layout I mounted a "rubber ball" rolling caster under each support leg (x10)..
This allows for "full" movement of my layout on "all sides..
When I was a Tool & Die Maker, I actually built this "rubber ball" rolling caster (1970's).. (still avaliable)..









=============================================

Your (#2) Question:
How will I be able to mount rolling casters to a completed layout ??

My Answer: (#3)
I have designed this project to make it possible for a vast majority of you to use..
- Having a "Moveable" train layout table
- To keep the layout at the same "Height"
- Now able to "Level" a train layout..

=============================================

LooK: --> Also Included Detailed Postings: (Same Thread)..

(#1) "Hardware Required".. 
(#2) "Mounting Bracket".. (Modify Bracket)..

(#3) "Assembly Procedures" (2"x2" Support Legs)..
-OR-
(#4) "Assembly Procedures" (2"x4" Support Legs)..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*(#1) Hardware Required..*

Note:
This only applies to (x1) layout support leg..
Each layout support leg will require this hardware..
Multiply the required hardware (X) the # of layout support legs on your layout..

==================================================================

Rubber Wheel Casters (x2) ..... Home Depot (Model #49344) --> See Below Note: (#1) 

5/16 - 18 (NC) Nuts (x2) ...... 
5/16 Washer (x1) .............. 

Mounting Bracket (x1) ......... Simpson Strong Tie (P/N GA2) --> See Below Note: (#2) 

#10 x 1" (x3) ................. Sheet Metal Screws --> See Below Note: (#3) 

2"x2"x3" (x1) ................. (Optional) Lumber --> (2"x4" Support Legs)
#10 x 3" (x2) ................. (Optional) Wood Screws --> (2"x4" Support Legs)

===================================================

Note: (#1) Wheels
You can use any type of casters of your choosing..
Rubber wheels will also work much better and smoother..
-- BUT --
It must have a "Threaded" support shaft for required "Height" adjustments..
Must also be able to support the required "Weight".. (Not Plastic)..

Home Depot has many different types and this caster will do an excellent job..
- Model # 49344
- Has 2" inch rubber wheel Dia.
- Has "Required" mounting threaded stem
- 5/16" inch x 1" inch threaded post
- Will allow for required "Height" adjustments
- 80 lb. load rating
- 80 x 4 support legs = 320 lbs.

Note: (#2) Mounting Bracket
Simpson Strong Tie (P/N GA2) mounting bracket that is very "Strong" because it has a 45' gusset..
A regular 90' degree mounting bracket is very "weak" and will bend under "Load"..(Junk).. 

Note: (#3) Sheet Metal Screws 
[#10 x 1"]
Wood screws are flat heads to be mounted flush..
Sheet metal screws have the same type of thread but have round heads.. 
For this application "Round" headed screws will work much better..







......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*(#2) Mounting Bracket.. (Modify Bracket)..*

The mounting bracket will require (x1) modification..
To enlargen (x1) hole for the caster "threaded pin" to fit through..

Special Notes:
This procedure is for a 5/16" thread to fit through..
Using Simpson Strong Tie (P/N GA2).. 

===================================================

Procedures"
The (x1) hole marked "Red Circle" rquires to be 5/16" (.312") Dia.







[DANGER]-[WARNING]-[DANGER] 
Do "NOT" use a "Drill" to enlargen the (x1) hole..
Once the drill is partially through the hole, the drill web will grab hold of the bracket and make it spin..
This "will" cause serious hand injuries.. 
[DANGER]-[WARNING]-[DANGER] 

Use a small "Round" file (Needle) to enlargen the "Hole"..
Use a 5/16" (.312") Dia. drill shank to check the hole size Dia.. 
Use a small flat file to remove any surface sharp burrs..

===================================================

Special Notes:
At this time "Only" do (x1) mounting bracket..
In engineering this is called a P.O.D. (Proof Of Dimension).. 
This could also save you a lot of "Wasted" time and work..
If this (x1) bracket did "not" function correctly, the remaining brackets can still be returned back to the store.. 
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*(#3) "Assembly Procedures" (2"x2" Support Legs)..*

LooK;
This procedure is for (2"x2") support legs.. 
This is the completed project..
This is why the bottom of the support legs must be cut off..








Assembly Procedures:

Caution:
Only do (x1) support leg..
Record your measurement "Heights"..
In engineering this is called a P.O.D. (Proof Of Dimension).. 
Want to insure that (x1) bracket and (x1) caster functions "Correctly" before completing the project..
(#1A):
Thread on (x1) nut..
Insert (x1) washer..
Rotate the nut till the "washer" is located
in the middle of the threaded length.. 








(#1B):
Measure the required "Cut Height"..
Use a 'T' square and mark out the "Cut Height" location..
Use a carpenters standard and mark an "X" here..
This will prevent a cutting error..








Master Height = (Cut Height) + (1 5/16") = "Bracket Height"..
Use a 'T' square and mark out the "Master Height" location..








(#1C):
You ["MUST"] temporarily support the layout table in this area..
Cut off the bottom section at the "Cut Height" location..
It will be impossible to cut a straight surface..
That is why there is the "Master Height" line..








(#1D):
You ["MUST"] add a spacer block [2"x2"x 3"High]..
Using (x2) #10 Wood Screws..
The spacer block requires (x2) 3/16" Dia. through holes.. 
If you are using #10 screws, drill (x2) 1/8" pilot hole..
Mount the spacer block..
Use a 'T' square and mark out the "Cut Height" location..








(#2A):
Mount the mounting bracket to support leg..
Align mounting bracket to "Master Height" line.. 
Do "only" (x1) corner hole "first"..
Mark out the (x1) hole location..
A pilot hole must be drilled..
If you are using #10 screws, drill a 1/8" pilot hole..








(#2B):
Assemble the caster, washer and (x2) nuts onto mounting bracket..
Screw down the nut all the way "down"..
Lightly snug up the other nut to mounting bracket.. 
Screw in mounting bracket into the (x1) drilled hole.. 
The caster wheel ["MUST"] not be touching the floor..
Align mounting bracket to "Master Height" line.. 
Drill (x2) pilot holes and screw in the other (x2) screws..








(#2C):
Now adjust the (x2) nuts..
Make sure that there is a weight load on the caster..
This can be judged by your temporarily support holding pressure..








=============================================

Special Note:
--> Repeat the "same" procedure for each support leg if the procedure was fully functional..

Special Notes:
Have a "Level" model train layout surface.. 
Place a "bubble" level on your "actual" layout track..
Adjust "all" the wheel casters "height"..
......


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*(#4) "Assembly Procedures" (2"x4" Support Legs)..*

LooK:
This procedure is for (2"x4") support legs.. 
This is the completed project..
This is why the bottom of the support legs must be cut off..








Assembly Procedures:

Caution:
Only do (x1) support leg..
Record your measurement "Heights"..
In engineering this is called a P.O.D. (Proof Of Dimension).. 
Want to insure that (x1) bracket and (x1) caster functions "Correctly" before completing the project..

(#1A):
Thread on (x1) nut..
Insert (x1) washer..
Rotate the nut till the "washer" is located
in the middle of the threaded length.. 







(#1B):
Measure the required "Cut Height"..
Use a 'T' square and mark out the "Cut Height" location..
Use a carpenters standard and mark an "X" here..
This will prevent a cutting error..








Master Height = (Cut Height) + (1 5/16") = "Bracket Height"..
Use a 'T' square and mark out the "Master Height" location..








(#1C):
You ["MUST"] temporarily support the layout table in this area..
Cut off the bottom section at the "Cut Height" location..
It will be impossible to cut a straight surface..
That is why there is the "Master Height" line..








(#2A):
Mount the mounting bracket to support leg..
Align mounting bracket to "Master Height" line.. 
Do "only" (x1) corner hole "first"..
Mark out the (x1) hole location..
A pilot hole must be drilled..
If you are using #10 screws, drill a 1/8" pilot hole..








(#2B):
Assemble the caster, washer and (x2) nuts onto mounting bracket..
Screw down the nut all the way "down"..
Lightly snug up the other nut to mounting bracket.. 
Screw in mounting bracket into the (x1) drilled hole.. 
The caster wheel ["MUST"] not be touching the floor..
Align mounting bracket to "Master Height" line.. 
Drill (x2) pilot holes and screw in the other (x2) screws..








(#2C):
Now adjust the (x2) nuts..
Make sure that there is a weight load on the caster..
This can be judged by your temporarily support holding pressure..







=============================================

Special Note:
--> Repeat the "same" procedure for each support leg if the procedure was fully functional..

Special Notes:
Have a "Level" model train layout surface.. 
Place a "bubble" level on your "actual" layout track..
Adjust "all" the wheel casters "height"..
......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to post all that.
I am sure it will help someone in the future.

Nicely done very detailed.:smokin::thumbsup:


----------

